
Change.org solicits donations under George Floyd petition, keeps money - colept
https://www.businessinsider.com/change-org-george-floyd-donations-petition-keeps-money-2020-6
======
kleer001
There's a trade off from being quick to donate to any apparently righteous
cause vs. being analytical. On one hand a quick donator is viewed as very
generous and empathetic. On the other hand they can be easily fooled. A slow
donator is seen as colder and less empathetic, however, they tend to get more
good done over time.

------
joecot
I've always found the change.org donation solicitation a bit shady (you're
essentially paying for an ad on the site for the petition), but I have no idea
how the donators reached for comment could not know what the donation is. It
says very clearly you're "Chipping in" to get the petition noticed more. If
they're confused on that I don't know how.

------
fheilz
Change.org is just an email harvester.

------
iak8god
Mods: the title of this submission ("Change.org solicits donations under
George Floyd petition, keeps money") is a blatant case of editorializing, in
violation of HN guidelines.

~~~
colept
I had copied the title from the article at the time of posting, that's
literally the title if you search Google:

[https://i.imgur.com/Xwheqan.png](https://i.imgur.com/Xwheqan.png)

~~~
iak8god
Ah, well, I guess business insider is to blame then. The way this title is
written initially gave me the very strong impression that change.org has
deceived people by pretending to collect donations for one purpose and then
keeping them for itself. But in reality the story is people are so dumb they
will click to donate $3 without paying any attention to a sentence or two
describing what the donation is for -- and then get mad when they find out
later.

~~~
colept
I don’t think people are dumb, the language is clearly structured so that it
is ambiguous to take advantage of people who care about a cause.

